

The 3DPL an open source license for 3D printing - jorispeels
https://blog.youmagine.com/2015/03/3dpl-released-an-open-source-license-for-3d-printed-things/

======
jorispeels
We'd like feedback from entrepreneurs, makers & the 3D printing community so
we can make this a broadly accepted license to engender the remix and sharing
of technology.

